# Wd40 ??



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

I read where someone said:::
_You should never use WD-40 on any part that will be subjected to saltwater. WD-40 is 40% alcohol, which will induce/cause premature rusting/corrosion._ 
is this true ? 
What else could you use ?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

That doesn't make sense to me. I see those guys that rent waverunners on the sound spraying them down with WD-40 at the end of the day.


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm not sure whether WD40 has alcohol in it or not. If it does have alcohol in it, it is likely a carrier liquid (like in hairspray) that is expected to evaporate quickly upon application. So most likely the alcohol will evaporate and the leave the oily components behind. I may be thinking about this incorrectly, but I can't see alcohol making corrosion or rust worse that it would have normally been.

What are you thinking of using it on?

Alcohol in and of itself isn't really corrosive. It causes problems in a marine environment because it has an affinity for water. Water and alcohol are both polar molecules (polar just means that there is a charge difference from one end of a molecule to other) and so they're weakly attracted to each other like little magnets. That is why ethanol in gas causes so many problems as it is very difficult to separate alcohol and water for the reason explained above. It is also why you cannot make 200 proof moonshine, the alcohol evaporating from a still always takes at least a little water with it.

So you would have to have a large amount of it (as with a 10% ethanol mix in gas) that isn't able to evaporate for it to cause problems. I don't see this happening with WD40 being sprayed on something.


----------



## neuby (May 8, 2009)

I don't think wd40 would be a problem either, but PB Blaster or one of the corrosion inhibitors you buy at a marine store might last longer. What are using it for? Silicon spray might even be an option if you are just trying to protect something typically does not get wet.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

WD40 will gum up, too. 

I can't see a spritz or two really hurting a motor, though.


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

Ingredients of WD-40 from MSDS:


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

I was always told that WD 40 is a water displacing fluid. I've used it on lures and jigs before. Supposedly, it has some kind of fish oil in it's formula. The formula is supposed to be a secret.


----------



## Happy Days (Aug 6, 2011)

*no alcohol*

WD 40 contains
aliphatic Petroleum Distillates 60-70%
Petroleum Base Oil 15-25%
Carbon Dioxide 2-3%

No alcohol

Information from MSDS for customer commodity product


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I use WD-40 daily to help maintain my truckmount. Works great for getting grease off your hands. One item I can't live without.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

*petroleum distillate* commonly used as a *paint thinner*

*use break free if you are concerned.*


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

I spray wd-40 on my trailer parts that are not galvanized, U bolts, winch, leaf springs, etc. Also, spray on hydrolic lift area on motor. This is after it has been in salt water. I rinse with water 1st.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I buy it by the Gallon , no problems


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I prefer PB Blaster myself, but I have WD40 on hand too!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

WD 40 is a pretty much a greasy kerosine. It is a very poor lubricant for most applications. I also keep some around for freeing things up or to squirt in a reel when I am too laxy to do it right.

Mineral oil from the drug store has a lot of uses. It is colorless and ordorless. I wipe down reels and rods between trips with it and keep them in my den. I spray my hooks and swivels with it when I open the package and they do not rust before being used. 

It is also a great for deer guns since it has no odor. It is very good for your constipation and for hair balls in cats.


----------



## RickD (Jul 28, 2009)

*wd40*

*Top Household Uses for WD-40*


Removes crayon from walls, plastics, shoes, toys, chalkboards, glass, tv screen, compressed wood furniture, screen doors, plastic tables, rock walls, placemats,
Removes permanent ink from most items.
Removes VELCRO® stickers.
Frees stuck LEGO® blocks.
Removes silly putty from carpet (be sure to test WD-40 on low visibility area of carpet before using).
Removes grease splatters from walls.
 Removes crayon from carpet (be sure to test WD-40 on low visibility area of carpet before using).
 Removes felt pen marks from floors (be sure to wipe floor clean after using WD-40).
 Removes rollerblade marks from kitchen floors (be sure to wipe floor clean after using WD-40).
Removes play-dough from hair.
 Removes coffee stains from floor tiles (be sure to wipe floor clean after using WD-40).
 Removes marks from floors left by chair feet (be sure to wipe floor clean after using WD-40).
Removes ink from hands.
 Removes adhesive price tags from shoe bottoms.
 Cleans black streaks from hardwood floors (be sure to wipe floor clean after using WD-40).
 Removes paint from tile flooring (be sure to wipe floor clean after using WD-40).
 Removes rust stains from floors after mopping (be sure to wipe floor clean after using WD-40).
 Removes mascara from tile floors and mirrors (be sure to wipe floor clean after using WD-40).
 Removes sticker residue from clothes (be sure to test WD-40 on low-visibility area of garment before using).
 Removes grime from grout on bathroom floors (be sure to wipe floor clean after using WD-40).
 Removes nail polish from hardwood floors (be sure to wipe floor clean after using WD-40).
 Removes crayon from inside clothes dryers (make sure to unplug dryer first).
Removes stubborn temporary tattoos.
 Cleans and protects medicine door latches.
 Cleans piano keys.
 Removes glue deposits from linoleum.
 Removes stickers from credit cards.
 Removes melted Scotch® tape from dining room table.
 Erases marks caused by chair backs on running boards of wall.
 Removes labels from medicine bottles.
 Removes glue from refrigerators.
 Removes marking pen from glass objects.
 Penetrates and loosens stuck screws on bathtub knobs.
 Lubricates shoe buckles.
 Lubricates hinges on swing doors.
 Removes old cellophane tape.
 Removes ink from blue jeans.
 Cleans metal figurines
 Removes glue from carpet.
 Keeps curling iron from sticking to plastic crafts.
 Spray sewing thread to prevent breakage.
 Removes rubber cement.
 Removes glue from paneling.
 Removes adhesives from sewing machines.
 Spray on hands before using heavy adhesives to prevent sticking.
 Coat collectible metal toys before storing to prevent tarnishing and corrosion.
 Cleans old coins.
 Cleans electrical contacts on slot racing cars.
 Gets glue stains out of jeans.
 Shines seashells.
 Gives a great shine to flat surfaces for stock photography.
 Removes duct tape.
 Removes gunk from lace hoops on work boots.
 Keeps model trains rust-free.
 Cleans tin-plated parts on model trains.
 Keeps moisture and corrosion from building on the control cables of model airplanes.
 Lubricates and improves electrical contacts on model train tracks.
 
​


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

kahala boy said:


> I was always told that WD 40 is a water displacing fluid. I've used it on lures and jigs before. Supposedly, it has some kind of fish oil in it's formula. The formula is supposed to be a secret.


*W=Water D= Dissplacment, 40= The 40th try to get formula right. I use it on all my reels after a long freshwater washdown and have never had a corrosion problem. I use it to clean all my stainless steel as well, grills Fridge and so on and it works great. It's also none toxic.:thumbup:*


----------

